
The Results Are in for Remote Learning: It Didn’t Work - mmhsieh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/schools-coronavirus-remote-learning-lockdown-tech-11591375078
======
haspoken
With no planning, equipment or preparation, places jumped into trying to
something new and drastically different and it failed.

No surprise that it didn't work. But that doesn't mean it can't work. It just
seems a bit much to leave out the part about being completely unprepared to
administer remote learning in the title.

Perhaps a better title might be along the lines of "Due to complete
incompetence, schools failed to implement Remote Learning" Not a great
headline, but a better summation of the story.

Also of note, the story clearly was happy with certain biases like “We all
know there’s no substitute for learning in a school setting, and many students
are struggling and falling far behind where they should be,” said Austin
Beutner, superintendent of the Los Angeles Unified School District. There are
alternatives that work:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_education)

------
Gunax
That's unfortunate. I was/am always a big defender of online education, but I
think the critics are right: most students just don't do as well.

------
LeozMaxwell
>> Anyone have a non paywall link?

[http://archive.is/5tkq3](http://archive.is/5tkq3)

~~~
rkhassen9
Thank you LoezMaxwell. You are a prince.

------
brendanhawks
Facebook.com/innercitymanifesto

------
rkhassen9
Anyone have a non paywall link?

